# CDR wird nicht erkannt



## egi (27. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen

Kann mir mal jemand weiterhelfen?

Ich speichere alle Photos auf CDR. Eine der CDs wird weder von den Bearbeitungsprogrammen, noch im Explorer erkannt.

Das Laufwerk beginnt zu laufen wie normal, doch dann kommt die Fehlermeldung, "BITTE LEGEN SIE EINEN DATENTRÄGER IN LAUFWERK ... EIN!"

Kann mir jemand helfen? Ich muss unbedingt an die Bilder rankommen!

Besten Dank im Voraus
Richu


----------



## Brechkraft (27. Mai 2004)

hmmmmmmm
das selbe prob hat nen kumpel von mir, aber mit seinem DVD laufwerk ...

hab keine ahnung woran das liegt, vieleicht an treibern ?

wenn ganrix mehr hilft, du aber unbedinngt an die daten ran musst, dann installier dein system neu.


----------



## danielmueller (27. Mai 2004)

Ich glaub kaum das neuinstallieren was bringt wahrscheinlich ist die CD Defekt  probier mal sie in einem anderen PC aus, am besten in einem Cd Brenner zu lesen wenn's dann noch klappt dann weist du das dein CD Laufwerk kaputt ist.


----------



## renderblack (3. Juni 2004)

Ich glaube eher das beim letzten Hinzufügen von Dateien das "Inhaltsverzeichnis" der CD beschädigt worden ist. Die Daten lassen sich dann, wenn der Versuch mit dem Lesen in einem CD-Brenner nicht klappen sollte, höchstens noch mit einem Programm wie Photo Rescue retten. Habe es mir neulich besorgt weil ein Speicherchip (mit wichtigen Fotos) meiner DigiKamera streikte. Nicht ganz billig aber einfach und wirkungsvoll, sehr cool. 

Viel Glück


----------

